# The Other Babies You Have



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Many SM'ers have other babies who aren't Maltese. Let us see your menagerie! Post pics of your non-Maltese babies - cat's, birds, horses, whatever! This should be fun! 

Sorry the pic is this way - I cannot flip it 

Meet Frank - his eyes look green in the pic, but they are a brilliant *blue...*just like Frank Sinatra's


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Amber, 8 year old pom mix









Roxy, 4 year old pom mix


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

and h-e-r-e-s Barron!

He is a Shih Tzu x Bichon - he's a wonderful, wonderful guy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> and h-e-r-e-s Barron!
> 
> He is a Shih Tzu x Bichon - he's a wonderful, wonderful guy!


Oh Marsha, *great thread* would love to see other babies SMers may have!!

Oh dear Barron, just want to kiss you :wub: You are just too adorable.

Oh Amber is a beauty!!!! Oh I love her too.:wub: What a face.



amby said:


> Amber, 8 year old pom mix


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Dee Dee, Lucy and Dexter- the yorksters


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

dwerten said:


> Dee Dee, Lucy and Dexter- the yorksters


OMG they all are just too cute.!!!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Here's a pic of my greyhound, Rhaegar. He's a total goof and lovebug


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

My furbabies


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

This is my brother Mel..he is one week older than me. He bugs me lots :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

allheart said:


> OMG they all are just too cute.!!!


thanks and love all these brothers and sisters so cute everyone - keep them coming


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's my Tink. My sweet little knucklehead. :wub:
View attachment 90482


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's my other fluffs Harry and Amber. I can't get good piccies of the koi fish.

Harry got on the roof one day,chasing a bird and couldn't get down,maybe he just wanted to get away from it all. The fluffs love him and he loves so rub up against and play w/ them. He acts mor elike a dog sometimes,than a cat..

Amber our little Princess Pinkie Pie,this is her as a pup,I just love that piccie.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG I am LOVING all these babies. They all are sooooooooooooooooo precious!
Oh please keep them coming!!!!!

Pat, that is such a precious picture of you and Tink, 
Michelle, OMG your Cocker is to die for.

Each and everyone of these babies are so darn beautiful and cute. LOVE THEM.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I LOVE them all - how could anyone not love animals - look at those expressive faces.

Now, if only all humans could be so loyal, kind and loving - oh what world we would have - we would all benefit - it would be fun to awaken each day - - -

Allie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I' love to see others fluffy little critters. We've always had more than one breed of fluff in our house,so hard to pick just one... I like the variety and I think the enegergy from different personalities make it fun too.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is our pap, Rocco's brother in mischief.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Chowders little (but slightly older brother) Darby aka darb-dizzle, the 3 year-old-pom:










and of course Mr. Chowdizzle himself:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

They are all so precious! Love them all. :heart: Darby looks like a little doll. :wub:



dwerten said:


> Dee Dee, Lucy and Dexter- the yorksters


I always thought you had two Yorkies, not three. Your babies are so darling. :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:wub:Love all your babies! Can we see more??!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

These are all so cute. I've got nada other than stuffed animals for Tyler. :brownbag: I'm running out the door to get a Ch-Ch-Chia Pet. Might take me a while to grow though. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150307748945305&set=a.10150307743995305.532954.656635304&pid=15109197&id=656635304http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=217148180304&set=a.202187385304.247288.656635304&ref=fbx_albumhttp://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150230731700305&set=a.209876565304.253111.656635304&ref=fbx_album 
Pixie is my Yorkie-poo 
Jack is my Jack Russell Chihuahua cross and of course Tessa is my Maltese.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

My post didn't work. What do I need to do to post pics on a thread?


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

This is Jack
Login | Facebook


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't figure it out. I don't have photobucket or anything like that. Do I need it?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracy and Tessa said:


> Can't figure it out. I don't have photobucket or anything like that. Do I need it?


Tracy - I use photobucket. It's free and really easy. You open an account, make albums and then when it says upload to albums to just select pics on your computer and load them. They are resized automatically to a size that works here, except for siggies which you can make smaller. Then when you want to post in a thread start writing your thread and then go to Photobucket, double click on photo you want, to the left there is a box of codes, you want the bottom on. Just clicking over will automatically copy it and just hit paste inside your thread post. It's really easier than this sounds.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are my other two Alvin and Reginald. The pictures are from 2 years ago, i just love the shots. We also have some fish and a turtle named speedy in our pond outside but to hard to get pic. 










Alvin - his first Christmas with us.










Reginald - his 14th Christmas with us and is looking forward to his 16th Christmas with us, bless his heart.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I just LOVE this thread  I especially loved the cockers, Amber and Reginald...Michelle and Mary, cocker spaniels are definitely one of my absolute favorite breeds ever and yours are adorable!!! 

Well Bailey technically falls in to this category too, but you all have seen enough of him  hehe. Here's a picture of the other love of my life, my 12 year old cat Isaiah. We adopted him from a rescue when he was 10 weeks old. His litter was abandoned in a dumpster at a couple of weeks old and found by a feline rescue group. The rescue had brought the kittens to an adoption day at Petsmart...when we first saw Isaiah, the rescue's volunteers had taken him out of the carrier because the rest of the kittens were picking on the little guy...the ladies were all saying he was the sweetest little one of them all. We just fell in love with him right away and knew we had to adopt him. The funny thing is, we were never cat people before that...in fact, I have always been scared of cats my whole life...but with Isaiah, it was just love at first sight and adopting him was definitely one of our best decisions as a family


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

This is Frankie ( do feather babies count?) LOL














Jake














My kitty Tom checking out the finches


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I loooove all these other babies ... soooo cute ^_^ and excellent thread  thanks for sharing all. I gotta search for my pictures. At the moment, I have a video ready
Here is the video: The fluffs who rule Kat and family's life
this is the video password: 6609 

I posted it a while back. Besides the fluffs in video, there is also Bubble (turtle) and fish

hugs
Kat

Here are mine *in a video*


----------

